# Finally got the hawk out



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Could try some cormorants though


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I've seen the cormorant fishing before on National Geographic. Pelicans would be fun but they are very large birds and don't waste any time swallowing. They are very friendly birds.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Another (probably many I don't know) reason that ospreys haven't been used in falconry is say my hawk, if he gets a rabbit wont just willingly give it up to me. And he cant carry them. So I go to him on the kill. Osprey catch and carry the fish away to eat. There is no way to really persuade them to give up that nice fish and come to you. Falconry boils down to weight management and hunger. My bird wont come back to me unless he is hungry. Have to weigh him everyday. When he catches mice he will either gobble them up before I get to him, or fly away into a tree to eat it. If he does it enough times in a hunt the risk of him not returning increases, because he is no longer hungry. The challenge with osprey would be to get them to give up a kill that they can carry on there own away. I know its possible to train an osprey to come to you for food. But to get it to catch fish and then come to you would be the hard part.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tagz-
Could you post a little more about some of the procedures? How do you initially catch your bird? And what kind of shelter does it stay in at home? What do you do to care for the bird every day? I appreciate your posts, they are very interesting. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Dubllung4 said:


> Tagz-
> Could you post a little more about some of the procedures? How do you initially catch your bird? And what kind of shelter does it stay in at home? What do you do to care for the bird every day? I appreciate your posts, they are very interesting.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Here is a post from another thread where I explained it in more detail.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3508435&postcount=11

Also in my signature below are a few links with good information.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the video. It's really interesting to see how you and the bird work interact. 

Training a falcon is probably like training a chessie..:lol:


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Awsome tagz, was waiting for your 1st hunt post this year. Glad to see tink is doing good and still getting rabbits. Looking forward to hear about more of your guys' hunts.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Dang that is so cool thanks for sharing the photos!


----------

